
Ecstasy Turns Antisocial Octopuses into Lovestruck Cuddle Buddies - kevitivity
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/ecstasy-turns-antisocial-octopuses-lovestruck-cuddle-buddiesjust-us-180970363/?no-ist
======
angersock
More like cuttle buddies.

